# Leelenau Cougar Sighting



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Not sure if this has been posted over the past 2yrs but here it is for those that havent seen it:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIrA-4BzoXM&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIrA-4BzoXM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

OH BOY!!!! Not again.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Devin and Carmen both know there cougars!!! They've been reporting all the cougar sightings here in metro Detroit for how many years now? 20 ish?
They reported on the Monroe cougar, White Lake cougar (Oakland county)
and the infamous Shelby Twp/Sterling Hgts cougar. I believe them to be amoung the best cougar news reporters in the mid west if not the country!!!

Im glad the M.W.C. was able to confirm this sighting from 2 years ago. Thats quite a few cougars now CONFIRMED by MWC.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

was that the one where it turned out to be the neighbors cat named sprinkles??


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

To bring up the subject again i guess there was one shot in musk. Co. And its all over facebook i guess but havent heard any confirmation.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought I seen Big Foot standing at the edge of the woods in that clip? Well maybe not LOL.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

troutguy26 said:


> To bring up the subject again i guess there was one shot in musk. Co. And its all over facebook i guess but havent heard any confirmation.


Yep, my buddy in Mesick was the one that shot it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that every county in Michigan has a few cougars. When I was deer hunting in Ogemaw County I caught a glimpse of one after shooting hours near Raus Tavern.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

And if you know what your looking for and how to look for em, Sasquatch and dogman are not too hard to find either.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Why does it look so dark?


----------

